# Team Bass Xtreme 2008 Classic



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

*Mosquito Lake here we come !*
Thats right , the T.B.X. 2008 Classic will be held at Mosquito lake. Teams from both the Central Ohio and Mid Buckeye divisions will participate for the $8,300 classic fund and see who will come out on top as the champs!

Congradulations to the following teams for qualifying to participate. 

1) B. Caudill & J. Hite
2) M. Yarnell & M. Reeves
3) M. Bores & A. Counts
4) B. Fetherolf & B. Poe
5) K. Quinn & M. Denny
6) J. Thompson & J. Thompson Jr
7) H. Miller & T. Heavner
8) T. Mehling & J. Daniels
9) M. Casey & D. Workman
10) B. Yates & R. Cooper
11) J. Dawson & C. Dawson
12) R. Imler & B. Mullett
13) M. Shaheen & G. LeValley
14) P. Long & J. Strauser
15) J. Cochran & T. Cochran
16) D. Burt & T. Ruhl
17) M. Temme & H. Whitehair
18) M. Shoemaker
19) M. Temme & E. Fields
20) J. Murphy & D. Philips
21) K. Kocheiser & J. Lunsford
22) M. Vinson & M. Delaney
23) G. Jackson & P. Carver

*Good luck everyone !*


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Can't wait for this one Phil!


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

ribbit...............


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

AH MAN. Anyone need a alternate. You guys are going to one of the best lakes in the state enjoy!


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Most of us have never been there. What areas are safe to stay in ? I have heard that some areas can be pretty rough.


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Watch when you get anywher near the shore really long flats that are slow tapering. You probably wont even make it in many coves if any. Fish shallow
weeds are the pattern and hold on to your frogs!


----------



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

You all are real lucky Hatfield did not have enough points with his 3 for 3 wins to qualify for this tourney. You think he is tough here locally on Clear Fork, P-hill and Mifflin. Think again he is even tougher on Mosquito. Sure he would of hurt someones feelings for sure. LOL Good luck to you all!

John T


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Believe me when I say that we all know just how lucky we are. Steve is awesome and he would have whaled on us!


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

This is going to be a pretty awesome event!


----------



## bassaddict (Sep 3, 2007)

I second fishingredhawk, this is going to be awsome! We can't wait to get this thing underway. As for Hatfield, you have to give him credit, he's GOOD. Thank God he's not gonna give us a 4th smackdown!


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Good luck to all going, this should be a lot of fun. I never been there before, its always exciting going to a new lake.


----------



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

Not sure what is allowed with your rules, but better hope nobody picks him up for a sub. LOL

John T


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

We dont have to worry about that. 

4. Teams and Substitutes: Each team will consist of a one or two person team. Each team is allowed to use one additional person as a substitute during the regular tournament season. Substitutes may be used twice during the season and must be acknowledged on the membership application before the first regular season event in order to be eligible to participate in any event. Substitutes are not required to pay a membership fee. However, substitutes must read and sign the Team Bass Xtreme Waiver of Liability and Assumption of Risk form mentioned above. Substitutes are not eligible to participate in the fish-off. One regular member of each team must be present at every event.


----------

